# Bert 3-6-2010



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't really put up any photos from Berthoud Pass this season. Then again, the season really just started about 4 weeks ago around here. 

We saw a whole bunch of this.








Finding untracked lines was easy.
The players.

Rachel








Steve








Ed








Cody








and the crazy Beagle Cattle dog mix Sophie...








What we got.



































Cont...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

2nd season has been fantastic...


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

looks deep


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*bert*

Very, very nice. Love the dog!!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Great photos man. Keep posting this stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cody is very well known on the pass. I've had more than a few people tell me they recognize my dog. What can I say? He's more of a Berthoud local than I am.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet pics.. look at all that freshy ::drools::


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome pics Kill :thumbsup:

I'm sittin down here at Wolf Creek with no new fresh... but PLENTY of pow stashes to be had. First day today was bluebird skies and a great day.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

daamnn looks like great stuff. I absolutely love the first photo...untouched deep terrain....love it:thumbsup:


----------

